# What cleaning products are best?



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What cleaning products are the best for black. At the moment i use Meguiars but i'm told Swissol or Zymol are excellent?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

audimad said:


> What cleaning products are the best for black. At the moment i use Meguiars but i'm told Swissol or Zymol are excellent?


Swissvax is prob king, but loads of options out there.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> au dimad said:
> 
> 
> > What cleaning products are the best for black. At the moment i use Meguiars but i'm told Swissol or Zymol are excellent?
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

davidg said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > au dimad said:
> ...


thought long and hard about saying that knowing you might be lurking around


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

redsi72 said:


> thought long and hard about saying that knowing you might be lurking around


Well once you have a good prep , swissvax is easy to put on and off lasts a long time no powder no mess, most of all great shine and finish 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

As for lurking ,,, better than spying , as you did again on Saturday :wink: :wink: :wink: cant PC undisturbed :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeh,
noticed you needed your shades, was it the shine off the van?  dodo light fantastic over white diamond glaze is ace 8) 8)


----------

